# captain's wheel



## phinds (Jan 20, 2012)

Another one from the photo project archives, 20+ years ago. I made my son a sandbox in the shape of a boat and he felt it would not be complete unless it had a steering wheel so he could drive it. I made this rather clunky thing out of oak and finished it with polyurethane. As I recall, it didn't hold up at all well to the elements but he thought that the weathered look it took on eventually made it look even better.

Making this was more work that making the whole sandbox, but I was a sucker for whatever the kid wanted. That's the wife's rabbit hutch in the background --- another of my pretty clunky projects.

[attachment=1224]


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2012)

It's always neat to look back on our older projects and reflect on how our skill and technique have improved. I'm loving these older pictures Paul and I'm sure that they bring back a lot of fond memories for you. Love the sand box, love the wheel and love the fact that you're sharing these pics with us. Keep em coming.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 20, 2012)

That's one cool sand box nice.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> It's always neat to look back on our older projects and reflect on how our skill and technique have improved. I'm loving these older pictures Paul and I'm sure that they bring back a lot of fond memories for you. Love the sand box, love the wheel and love the fact that you're sharing these pics with us. Keep em coming.



Kenbo, we all know your perfect 1st time every time, there ain't any point hiding it! Na na na na naah nah.:no dice. more please:

Very nice looking vessel there! 

The only question is, does your son know you are putting up photos of him as a kid? if not make sure to put up some really embarrassing ones and then show him that you did (this should lead to an evening of entertainment for all of us).


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2012)

Paul that is the coolest sandbox I've ever seen. It gives me an idea for a play center for my grand boys. They're almost out of the sandbox stage but will be in play center mode for another 3 years or so. I've been planning to build them a half-scale replica of an HH-3F but I think a sailing vessel is a better idea. 

I've been fretting about what's going to happen to them and the rotor blades which I know they'd be unable to resist from crawling all over. A micro-sized tall ship is a better idea. Your son had a great dad (still does  ). I echo Ken's sentiments about keeping these coming!




.


----------

